# Does running a home daycare encourage women to work?



## jennay1913 (Mar 9, 2010)

My husband and I were discussing on a car ride to a church fellowship the idea of doing childcare while I am a stay-at-home mom. He had mentioned this idea before, seeming to be a good source of income, however as I thought about it more I pondered: is it facilitating the movement out of the home for other moms when they could be raising their own children? Obviously if they have to work then they will, however is it hypocritical to take part in providing those childcare services when I personally have the conviction to be the woman who raises my own children?


----------



## rbcbob (Mar 9, 2010)

While some who would make use of such a service could make an argument for necessity (abandoned moms), it is nevertheless evident that the soaring demand for such businesses is owing to the many moms who opt for outside employment and need to hire someone to tend their children.


----------



## ubermadchen (Mar 10, 2010)

Most single Christian moms will have to work and someone will have to watch their kid. It's not ideal but it would be nice if the child could be cared for in a Christian environment. If you don't feel comfortable providing that environment due to your convictions, don't do it.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Mar 10, 2010)

My wife and I have run an in-home daycare for 3 years now. We live in a college town and cater mostly to single moms or young grad student families where the wife works and the husband attends classes. It has been a great opportunity to witness to both the family and the children that we care for. Some circumstances prevent the mother from being able to care for their children and it has becomes a great ministry to help them and share the gospel with them through our daily living. They are aware when they come that we are a christian family and that their children will be exposed to prayer, the bible, and will have the same behavioral expectations as our children.

You would be surprised at the amount of people who are looking for a healthy home-like environment to care for their children as opposed to a structured day-care center.


----------



## JoyFullMom (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Jenny, 

I don't think that you doing a home daycare or not will be the deciding factor for any mom. Those who are determined to work will just find another place to leave their kids and those that *have* to work will be forced to just do *something*. I can see where running a home daycare can be a ministry, not just to the children, but to the parent(s). Rather than *replace* them, you can *support* them and perhaps find subtle ways to encourage them to make the most of the time they do have with their children.

My mother kept children in our home and she saw it as a ministry (not in the sense of *no pay*). We girls learned alot as well. Her *ministry* often permeated many other aspects of the family life of the kids she kept. I can remember seeing her get her Bible out and pray with different moms who would hang around and talk when they came to pick up their children. She also gave advice on how to live more frugally so the ones who WANTED to be home, could figure out how to do it.


----------



## TexanRose (Mar 10, 2010)

I used to provide in-home childcare. It was hard for me, emotionally, to see how little time these precious little children had with their parents; and it was even harder to see how unconcerned the parents seemed to be about it. I've thought about doing childcare again. But if I do so, I think I would try to seek out single moms to provide care for; or I might do part-time care, for moms who are working a few hours to help make ends meet, but still spend the majority of their time with their children. I've heard that good part-time care is hard to find, anyway, and therefore is in high demand.


----------

